# Exercise on SSRI's



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed a positive effect from exercising on an SSRI? By that I mean vigorous exercise of 30 minutes plus.

I noticed that exercise helped lessen my sexual side effects on Lexapro and my libido has increased greatly. I also noticed that I have more energy since exercising. I also feel less "flat" and happier. And it keeps the SSRI induced weight down.

I'm wondering if this is due to the fact that exercise increases dopamine levels, which are naturally lowered by SSRI use. Maybe exercise is a great natural way to combat sexual side effects.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

Regular exercise is only going to be healthy, and is especially beneficial for those with high levels of stress, anxiety, and/or depression.

I found the SSRI Paxil to enhance the exercise experience for me. I was more relaxed going to the gym or running outside and my heartrate was down, so I could concentrate more on the activity and not be plagued by anxiety. Because of this, I ran a few half marathons and was lifting several times a week while on Paxil; I was in great shape. And I think Paxil also enhanced the endorphin high I got after running for an hour or lifting for an hour. I felt amazing after working out / running.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a stress release component to the exercise, not to mention stamina.
I run six miles four times a week - that's roughly 45-55 minutes of running in all types of weather - I am outdoors.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

alex999 said:


> I noticed that exercise helped lessen my sexual side effects on Lexapro and my libido has increased greatly.


That makes sence, exercising can cause a spike in testosterone levels, so it would theoretically help to decrease the sexual side effects of SSRI's (which generally decrease testosterone levels by inducing a causative elevation in prolactin levels.)

By contrast the catecholamines (norepinephrine and dopamine) function in the opposite way by causing an increase in testosterone production due to inhibition of prolactin.


----------



## Umyaya (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone on SSRI's or specifically Paxil feeling flat like you're not getting good pumps while weight training? or a cold sweat? Kind of feeling spacey and zoning out while training ?


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Umyaya said:


> Anyone on SSRI's or specifically Paxil feeling flat like you're not getting good pumps while weight training? or a cold sweat? Kind of *feeling spacey and zoning out while training* ?


I don't take SSRI's, but I feel like that if I take my daily Klonopin dosage before lifting. I've started taking it a few hours after and now I can lift heavy without getting that dizzy/spacey feeling.


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm an avid runner(3x a week- about an hour at each), and have been for 15 years. I was on different ssri's over the last 1.5 years. I was at best apathetic about exercise, and at worse had no motivation for exercise. Zoloft was the worst for me in relation to exercise.
And when it got hot out and extra motivation was necessary to get me going- forget about it.
But I think seratonin just may not be my issue, and me and ssri's just didn't get along very well.


----------



## Umyaya (Feb 17, 2012)

Is klonopin a benzo?


49erJT said:


> I don't take SSRI's, but I feel like that if I take my daily Klonopin dosage before lifting. I've started taking it a few hours after and now I can lift heavy without getting that dizzy/spacey feeling.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Krom said:


> I'm an avid runner(3x a week- about an hour at each), and have been for 15 years. I was on different ssri's over the last 1.5 years. I was at best apathetic about exercise, and at worse had no motivation for exercise. Zoloft was the worst for me in relation to exercise.
> And when it got hot out and extra motivation was necessary to get me going- forget about it.
> But I think seratonin just may not be my issue, and me and ssri's just didn't get along very well.


Just wondering what kind of effect do you find coffee has on you ?

To the OP I found on Parnate that I feel better after going to the gym. I think my brain was way to depressed before to get the benefits that "normal" people get. Also for the first few days on Effexor the brain fog it gave helped me almost double the distance I was able to jog. Usually when I push myself physically my mind/motivation will make me quit a long time before I'm physically exhausted.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i exercise and take an ssri. i exercise as part of an overarching anxiety-controlling regimen, as well as for physical health benefits and, well, aesthetics. i'm vain. ha.


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> Just wondering what kind of effect do you find coffee has on you ?


I dislike coffee, but drink it to help wake up. And that's about all it does is wake me up.

Coffee does effect me differently on different meds though. On Tramadol coffee seemed to give an added buzz. On Zoloft it seemed coffee had no effect at all. Was always curious about why. Do you know?


----------

